# My Samba is 12!!



## Samba

U-CDX Carmspack Samba CD RA TDX; Herding Instinct Cert., Temperament Cert, CGC 

Carmspack Samba - German Shepherd Dog

She is my beloved bitch! What a devoted girl and unflagging protector of all that is mine! Time goes by quickly and she is getting slow, but still enthusiastic every moment to do something with me. She actually has never seemed to want to anything but be with me and do as I ask! So much learned from this girl.Love Samba dog soooo much!! 

Happy Birthday, Samba. She is a good girl and the great thing is that just hearing those words from me will be all that she wants.


----------



## carmspack

awwww , happy birthday Samba , and many more, in good health . 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy Birthday beautiful girl! :birthday:


----------



## NancyJ

Hapy birthday!


----------



## Lilie

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mary&Stella

Happy birtday !!! 12 wonderful years !


----------



## 65Champagne

Happy B-day, wishing you many more.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

:birthday: (we need pictures!)

There was a 13 year old shepherd at the agility meet this weekend. (just watching, he use to do it) Except for his eyes being a little cloudy you'd never guess he was that old. Yay for longevity!


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday sweet Samba!:birthday:


----------



## Andaka

Happy Birthday Samba. And many more!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 12th Birthday Samba from all of us,Hope you have a great day.
Maggi, Daisy and Lucky


----------



## Castlemaid

What a wonderful tribute to your Samba! I remember her epic TDX track that you posted about. What a great and loyal friend. 

Happy 12th Birthday Samba!


----------



## Zeeva

yay!!! happy birthday m'lovely Samba! pictures of the birthday gal PLEASE!


----------



## Loneforce

happy 12th samba!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Happy Woofday and many more!!


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday Samba!! Great job making it to 12. Hope you have many more pain free years.


----------



## Kath & Clan

Wow! What a great job to both of you. I hope I can do as well. Happy happy birthday.


----------



## Samba

I will work on some pictures! Thanks for the well wishes!!

Samba enjoyed the birthday pawty at training last night. Someone brought ice cream!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

A very happy birthday to Samba!


----------



## Fade2Black

Happy Birthday to Samba with more to come!! Great to see dogs living to old ages.....


----------



## katdog5911

Happy Birthday! Stella is 1 today and I hope I get to see her reach 12 too!!


----------



## Debbieg

Happy Birthday Samba . May you have many more year to love and be loved!


----------



## Samba

Got some pictures of Samba. Guess if you are 12 you can stick your tongue out at the camera!


----------



## Loneforce

That is a great photo with the tongue out! They definitely get more distinguished looking as they get older.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Beautiful girl - happy belated 12th Samba!


----------



## Courtney

Cheers to you Samba!!!


----------



## Shade

I love the photo with the tongue sticking out! lol


----------



## Debbieg

Happy Birthday Samba. You are looking great!


----------



## Jason L

Happy birthday Samba!!!!


----------



## faithshen

Happy 12 Birthday Samba, wishing you more birthdays and blessings to come on your journey


----------



## doggerel

Happy birthday, Samba! She looks really lovely and fit for 12. Here's to many more years to come!


----------



## KatsMuse

Happy Birthday, Samba!:birthday:


----------



## faithshen

Happy 12th Birthday dear Samba, stay blessed and beautiful :blush:


----------

